# [SOLVED] Upgrading CPU, Phenom X4 vs Phenom II X2?



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm upgrading my cpu from an athlon 64 X2 (my mobo has both the phenom 1 and 2 listed in its CPU compatibility list, but apparently it reduces the HyperTransport down to AM2 level, when I get enough cash, I'll upgrade that too). 

Anyways, I was wondering if I should by a Phenom 1 X4 or a Phenom 2 X2 (I can't afford anything over a Phenom X2, whereas the Phenom 1 X4 costs about the same as the Phenom 2 X2 on newegg.) I would normally immedietly go for the quad core processor, but I'm a little cautious considering all the problems people were reporting with the first Phenom. Have most of the issues been fixed now? Like, do people still have lots of compatibility/instability/performance problems?

I'm also upgrading my video card to a ATI Radeon 4890, because I want to be able to play games like Crysis, Fallout 3, etc, so I'm wondering if the Phenom 1 X4 despite its issues vastly outperform the Phenom 2 X2 (I would think that it would, the real main performance difference between the two is the 2MB L3 cache the Phenom 1 has and the 6MB L3 the Phenom 2 has. 

I know cache is important, but considering that the Phenom 1 X4 has 4 cores, each running at 2GHZ, I would think it would outperform a Phenom 2 in most cases, but just to be safe I would like another persons opinion, as newegg's return policy is not what it used to be, you end up losing about 30% of what you spent to get a refund (15% restocking, plus you pay return shipping).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Upgrading CPU, Phenom X4 vs Phenom II X2?*

Given the high end games you are looking to play

I would really think about the Phenom II 940 (deneb core) and then use a 4870 video card

go a step cheaper on the video card ( a 260gtx would be ideal also) and then you might have enough budget for the Phenom II 940 the deneb core is the only current AMD offering that can give the Intel line-up competition. if you are really sold on the other choices; then I would rather have a phenom II dual core over a Phenom I quad core



whatever you choose make sure its on your motherboards support list!


----------



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU, Phenom X4 vs Phenom II X2?*

Thanks, I didn't think it would be considering that the board was advertised to be a socket AM2/AM2+ board, but it has every amd cpu on its support list, it just downclocks them. Either way I'll eventualyl invest in an AM3 board (maybe a month or two). One more question, in your opinion is the Radeon 4890 much better than the 4870? I know the 4890 is newer, but performance wise in games, are they pretty close?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading CPU, Phenom X4 vs Phenom II X2?*

The 4890 is a step above the 4870, about on par with the GTX275 rather than the GTX260.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Upgrading CPU, Phenom X4 vs Phenom II X2?*

you will not "actually see" any improvement from the 4850 and higher 

you definetly will not be able to tell the diff between using a 4870 or 4890


you will however be lacking "if" you dont have a cpu capable of handling what those cards have to offer! its no easy task to find a cpu capable of handling all thoise cards have to offer

my E8600 dual core at 3.3ghz stock speed needed to be overclocked to atleast 3.8ghz before the 4870 wasnt hobbled anymore by the cpu bottleneck

unless you want to game on very high resolutions above 1600 x 1280 ? it takes one hellva quality monitor to achieve that


----------



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU, Phenom X4 vs Phenom II X2?*

Ok, you convinced me. Thanks so much for the help!


----------

